# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  قصه برنامج قهوتنا

## الشمشار

*

سلامات 
في قروب برنامج قهوتنا علي الفيس بوك 
سألتني المذيعه الرائعه بتي الدربتها صفاء علي عن فكره برنامج قهوتنا 

ورغم انها زي ماشايفين عاااااااارفه القصه وفايتها اضانها بي غادي قصدت تسألني 
يمكن في بعض الناس بجيهم حب استطلاع الافكار بتاعه البرامج بتجي كيف ؟ 
انا غايتو بحكي ليكم وعليكم الله ما تقولوالشمشار  ده مجنون ههههههه 
ثواني وجااااااااااااااااي 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*طيب 
كما يعلم الجميع انو مهنتي الاساسيه وتخصصي 
مخرج تلفزيوني 
لكن 
الاعداد بحبو جدا والاعداد هو اساس كل شئ 
كنت ايامها بدرب في 4 شبان زي الورد ربي يحفظهم 
ويوفقهم 
عمار وعزه واحمد وشيراز (اتذكرو الاسامي دي  ديل حيكون عندهم مستقبل ان شاء الله زاهر ) 
كنت في حديقه عبود في بحري 
رن هاتفي الجوال 
علي الطرف الاخر صديقي الصدوق وحبيب قلبي زي ما بقول لي المذيع الجميل محمد الخير معد ومقدم برنامج كوره شو علي  الرياضيه اف ام 104 وهو برنامج يعني بالكره العالميه 
ومحمد الخير لمن لايعرفون كان يقدم البرنامج الذي كنت اعده واخرجه للاذاعه الرياضيه في رمضان الماضي وقبل الماضي باسم شباب في الشبكه 
وشباب في الشبكه حقق نسبه نجاح مما دعاني ان اقدمه لعامين علي التوالي وفكره شباب في الشبكه استضافه منتديات الانترنت كل منتدي في حلقه نتحدث عن المنتدي وعن كل ما يهم اعضاء المنتدي 
اعود ليكم للمكالمه انا خرمت كتير لكن بعد اشرب مويه واجيكم 
ثووووووووووووووااااااااااااني بس 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*نجي للمكالمه وعذرا للفاصل 
(البوست ده رعاياتو كتييييره هههههههه واعلاناتو اكتر منو )

محمد 
ازيك ياباشا وين انت هسي ؟ 
انا 
هلا يافرده في حديقه عبود شغال تدريب انت وين ؟ 
محمد 
خلاص انا جاي عليك انا في بحري خلصت ولالسه ؟ 
انا 
قربت اخلص في انتظارك 
والمكالمه انتهت ومحمد الخير جاني بعربيتو وركبت معاهو لامن وصلنا الكبري جنب الزواده قلت لي اقيف 
قال لي
 مالك ؟
قلت لي ناس الزواده ديل عندهم ايسكريم مكسرني عديييييل وعندهم عصير منقه مبالغه 
(دي ما دعايه للزواده لكن دي الحقيقه ) 
بعدين انا نقطه ضعفي المنقه العصير والايسكريم 
ضحك وحلف الا ينزل هو (هههههههه غرمتو حق الايسكريم والعصير ) 
المهم لامن جاء
قال لي
 اها جديدك ؟؟؟؟
وانا باكل في الايسكريم قلت لي فكره من وجهه نظري مجنونه وغير مطروقه 
قال لي قول 
(عاده الافكار البرامجيه اسرار لكن انا ومحمد مابينا سر ) 
قلت لي برنامج رمضاني بتاع دوبيت ورباعيات زمنو مايستغرق اكتر من ربع ساعه 
ويعالج مشاكلنا كمجتمع 
قال لي 
فكره مجنونه 
قلت لي 
اقيف شوف الاجن منها 
قال لي 
اها 
قلت لي
 بدون مذيعين 
قال لي 
انت مجنون كيف يعني بدون مذيعين   ؟؟؟؟ 
قلت لي 
عااااااااااادي 
قلت لي
البرنامج ده لابد يتوفرو في شرطين 
قال لي 
اللهم شنو وشنو ؟ 
قلت لي 
الاول 
انو المواضيع اعدها انا والشعراء هم اليكتبو فيها وانا الاختار الكاست البشتغل معاي البرنامج ده 
والثاني 
انو يقدمو شاعرين من الجنسين 
قال لي 
وتخرجو انت  (نطقها بي فرح كده )
قلت لي 
لا 
قال لي
 وليه لا 
قلت لي انا داير انتجو 
قعد يضحك وقال لي انت مجنون 
ههههههه طبعا الوقت داك وقبل ما الايسكريم يسيح كنت اخترت بشري ونضال لاني بعرف امكانياتهم  وبعرفهم من بدري لكن لحدي الوقت داك ما كنت عارف حا يبث في ياتو قناه
بعد داك 
مشيت قوون وعرضتو علي  الاستاذ حافظ سناده وماشاء الله بقيه افراد الطاقم هم الخلقو النجاح لي قهوتنا ده دي القصه بدت بي ايسكريم وانتهت بي نجاح من وجهه نظري عظيم لانو كونو يكون قهوتنا هو المستحوذ علي اهتمام عدد كبير من المشاهدين دي نعمه من الله وبشكركم تاني علي الوقفه الوقفتوها مع البرنامج واي زول شاهد ان شاء الله بايت واحد من قهوتنا بشكرو علي انو شاهدنا 
دي القصه 
واتمني يكونو في ناس كده بطنهم بردت هههههههه 
في امان الله 


حاجه صغيرونه 
بايت يعني حاجه كده اقل من الثانيه 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ربنا يوفقك يا حبيب
وكل الأفعال العظيمة
تبدأ بفكرة أصغر ما تكون 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كالعادة العباقرة يبدأون بمثل هذه الافكار الصغيرة
وانت يامعاويه يافنان احد هؤلاء بدون مجاملة
تسلم ياحبيب ومفتقدنك بشده مع زحمة رمضان دي
الله يعينك يامبدع
*

----------

